

Samwers getting Burned in Germany  Of Air BnB Vs Wimdu Fame - missy
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2012/01/19/german-clone-king-faces-battle-with-former-staff-and-satirical-dance-track-of-his-memos/

======
missy
Played everywere in Berlin right now.

------
NoraVanessa
Not enough focus on shoes.

